# Sunday Slow Ride in Riverside.  10/11/15



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

Yes, we are back to Sunday mornings. I think the crazy heat is over but that won't stop us from ending the ride at Dairy Queen! We will end the ride at the DQ, it's a block away from the starting point and has a cool brick wall for photos.

Check out "Riverside Vintage Bicycle Club" on Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1494330464174366/?ref=ts&fref=ts



Meeting at Panera Bread at the plaza and ending a block away at Dairy Queen

Panera Bread (Riverside, CA)
3560 Riverside Plaza Dr, Riverside, California 92506
Gather at 9am and stands up at 9:30am

Link to the ride
https://www.facebook.com/events/547623768721537/


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

Sooo....the ride is only a block long? Seems like a long way to drive for such a short ride


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2015)

I figured that is pushing it for you.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 30, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> I figured that is pushing it for you.




A$$.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2015)

Beat the HEAT with some ICE CREAM!.  Riverside's Sunday rides are back.  To beat the heat, we are leaving at 9:30 and when the ride comes to an end we will hit DAIRY QUEEN to cool us down.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2015)

Crap, I just realized that the OC is on the same day!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2015)

I told Eric that we would be on the same day a while back but he was pretty suck on doing it the same weekend.  I was hoping he'd take the 4th week.  Socal would have a set ride every weekend


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2015)

Shoulda made one a morning ride & the other in the afternoon


----------



## hellshotrods (Oct 9, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Sooo....the ride is only a block long? Seems like a long way to drive for such a short ride




That is a short ride.  Only a block away to the end....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 9, 2015)

Yah yah....I'm too lazy to fix that....and to proof read. Lol.  You guys should be used to that kind of stuff by now


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2015)

Like the Monrovia ride, probably should have kept it evening ride as long as possible, at least thru Oct., enjoy our great evening weather, I mean this is socal, its not going to snow, at least before Dec., I like the evening rides, morning rides are just to common!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 10, 2015)

It gets dark to early so we are back too the original Sunday morning ride.  This is the first year so there was a lot of changes that we had to do.   We were the third weekend but had to change that because Mikes was that day.  Then is was 105 one day so we had to do to evenings and now the sun sets and like noon.  We will go back to evening June through October next year.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Booked Sunday mornings....*



Robertriley said:


> I told Eric that we would be on the same day a while back but he was pretty suck on doing it the same weekend.  I was hoping he'd take the 4th week.  Socal would have a set ride every weekend




4th Sun. is Vets Cycle Swap...can't miss or conflict with that....


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 11, 2015)

Thats the problem with So Cal, too many vintage rides! Ha! You guys have fun! Your Charlotte brethren is also riding today! Ride on!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 11, 2015)

Enjoy your ride Don, let us know when you swing back this way and we will do I ride for you.


----------

